

Ask HN: What was a time you hacked a (non-computer) system to your advantage? - teej

This question is originally from the YCombinator application and I think it's really interesting.  The title is a bit chopped down, the original question reads: "Tell us about the time you most successfully hacked some (non-computer) system to your advantage."
======
benedwards
I once hacked an older hotel pay-per-view system by ordering a movie and
rearranging/disconnecting wires while it was "activated". Had free soft-porn
(and other movies) all week at COMDEX (about 12 years ago, in high school).

